
Japan’s Passport Most Powerful in the World When It Comes to Travel Freedom - eplanit
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20181009005125/en/Japan’s-Passport-Powerful-World-Travel-Freedom
======
gumby
There are more dimensions than that. For example my Aussie APEX card (+ Aussie
passport) gives me more visa-free access than a US passport (and the US APEX
card gives _no_ visa-fee access).

